# Oxford scientists may have a vaccine by September



## mugzy (Apr 29, 2020)

In the global race to find a vaccine, Oxford University just jumped way ahead of the pack. Human testing is already underway, and scientists say they're hopeful a coronavirus vaccine will be widely available by September.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/health/ot...have-a-vaccine-ready-by-september/ar-BB13kVE9

https://www.businessinsider.com/mon...virus-free-strong-exposure-encouraging-2020-4

#hAdOx1 nCoV-19


----------



## bigdog (Apr 29, 2020)

Hopefully it is successful!


----------



## German89 (Apr 29, 2020)

I refuse to get a vaccine.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2020)

Impressive initiative. If it does work we only need to talk the FDA into foregoing some of the US regulatory trials.

First large scale trials are to see if the vaccine kills people (you’d be surprised!). 

Proceeding from those are bigger trails to test for effectiveness. Hopefully we can skip these if the manufacturers have made a safe vaccine that looks promising.  

So..... who gets vaccinated and in what order?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> I refuse to get a vaccine.


Okay...

Why.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> I refuse to get a vaccine.




With you on that one.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> With you on that one.


Again,

Why?


----------



## German89 (Apr 29, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Okay...
> 
> Why.




Why should I?  Give me 3 Valid reasons why I should?

Maybe I'll consider.

Right now.  Hard no. 

Is there a vaccine for ebola? aids? sars? let me know if you know.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> Why should I?  Give me 3 Valid reasons why I should?
> 
> Maybe I'll consider.
> 
> ...


Because vaccines work.

By 'work,' i mean that they stop the spread of communicable disease and reduce death rates in times of pandemic. No idea why you need three reasons, but I'll bite:

1. To ensure that you don't contract the illness

2. To ensure that you don't communicate said illness to those around you

3. To act as an example of a responsible member of your community in the hopes that others will put science-denial aside and follow suit.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Apr 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> I refuse to get a vaccine.


 im with you on this. i think its great so we can live life again for those who take them but i have never gotten a vaccine and dont plan to start anytime soon. i dont know if my mind will change when i get older but right now im good


----------



## German89 (Apr 29, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Because vaccines work Indeed they do but, I dont want this on
> 
> By 'work,' i mean that they stop the spread of communicable disease and reduce death rates in times of pandemic. No idea why you need three reasons, but I'll bite:
> 
> ...



I am far from an example of a responsible member of, this community.  I believe in a few vaccines. not all.  i have a choice to put in my body.  and unfortunely they will mandate this in order to work. which honestly, thats fuked up. in my opinion.  you don't have to agree with my opinion 

I dont agree with yours.  I dont care what you think.  it has zero affect on me. 

just like abortion. it's my choice if i want to keep the child or not.  and i shall not be judged if i choose that i want to abort. 

do you get the flu shot every year? i dont

did you get the chickenpox vac? i didn't

My body.  My Choice.  Right?  That is my right. 


Are you getting most of you facts from the today show?


----------



## TODAY (Apr 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> I am far from an example of a responsible member of, this community.  I believe in a few vaccines. not all.  i have a choice to put in my body.  and unfortunely they will mandate this in order to work. which honestly, thats fuked up. in my opinion.  you don't have to agree with my opinion
> 
> I dont agree with yours.  I dont care what you think.  it has zero affect on me.
> 
> ...


Somebody's awful salty this morning.

We're not just talking about your body here. We're talking about the safety of the bodies of those around you. Are you really willing to put your community at risk just to prove some nebulous point about bodily autonomy?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 29, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Somebody's awful salty this morning.
> 
> We're not just talking about your body here. We're talking about the safety of the bodies of those around you. Are you really willing to put your community at risk just to prove some nebulous point about bodily autonomy?



Collective guilt tripping is commie ****ery. I'd kill a million people with fire so 12 people can wear a klan outfit or swastikas and say hateful shit. Too many people thinking they can tell people what to do here lately.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2020)

I applaud the preceding two posts with equal enthusiasm. 

There is right. And then there are rights. 

I’m torn.....

But, in the end, have your abortion and forgo vaccination. Neither of those would be my decisions and they’re not mine to make.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Again,
> 
> Why?



I'll settle for other people getting this vaccine and take my chances.

I have never taken the flu vaccine and have never gotten the flu.

My immune system is strong because I make it a focus and a priority. Since day one, I have taken 0 extra precautions with this covid terror. No masks, no gloves, hand washing schedule has not changed and I go wherever I want. Am I lucky? Luck doesn't exist any more than gay unicorns.

This Covid-19 has turned men into mice. Terrified to have better hygiene practices. It is so simple to not get this. Don't touch your face, cover your mouth when you cough and don't invade other peoples personal space. It is that simple. It doesn't absorb through your skin. You can literally lay on an inch thick layer of covid mucus without being infected. 

But hey, good for Oxford and the terrified people who love being victimized. Oh wait, if this works, no more victims. Ahhh, they will find something else, I am sure. Probably how pharmaceutical companies are profiting off of their terror.


----------



## German89 (Apr 29, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Somebody's awful salty this morning.
> 
> We're not just talking about your body here. We're talking about the safety of the bodies of those around you. Are you really willing to put your community at risk just to prove some nebulous point about bodily autonomy?



I am not salty.

I'm giving you my opinion. You are getting triggered because I have a different point of view.

I am not a robot.  I too have feelings and emotions. 

I have nothing to prove.  I believe there is a hidden agenda behind the vaccine.  And HEY. It's okay if you dont agree.

Just respect my opinion. It's that simple. 

Be kind. 

Do I mock those wearing masks and gloves and continuing cross contamination because, sheep cant seem to grasp the concept on how, cross contamination actually works. Nope. In their mind, they're doing right.  It is. Okay. They are allowed to be idiots.  

Anyways. Thank you, Jol.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 29, 2020)

I don't believe in forced vaccinations or the forcing of businesses to stay closed. This whole thing is a political cluster-fuk imo. And yes I personally know 5 people who have had and recovered from COVID - so I know the virus is real. However the way this thing is being handled is a total farce and power grab IMO.

But I'll get the vaccine if it comes out. Why not? Any micro-chip theory conspiracy weirdos who think a micro-chip in a vaccine is going to make you anymore "trackable" then you already are is deluded. You're every move can be tracked right now by nefarious people or gov't if they want too. Nobody on this board lives off the grid


----------



## CantTouchThis (Apr 29, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Somebody's awful salty this morning.
> 
> We're not just talking about your body here. We're talking about the safety of the bodies of those around you. Are you really willing to put your community at risk just to prove some nebulous point about bodily autonomy?



I think your slightly ignorant towards the whole situation. Just because the vaccine has been made, doesn't mean we should all jump at it. Even with human trials and testing we have no clue what the long term effects are of this vaccine. Its the same premise with steroids; Who knows what some of the long term effects will be for some of the things we inject into our bodys.

An example; my brother got the MMR vaccine years ago and one of the side effects it had on him (without being technical) was that it stunted his puberty and growth. It stopped his growth completely and he is stuck at 5ft7 and it was confirmed by the doctors that this was the reason his growth has stunted.

This was after all the trials, tests and such. Due to the very very very very small list of sides effects which COULD occur.

I think it should be your choice what you choose to put in your body. I hope your argument about this vaccine extends to similar things, like alcohol, drugs, steroids, smoking. After all, you couldn't possibly justify this argument about a vaccine if you couldn't justify it over people that smoke?


----------



## mugzy (Apr 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> I am far from an example of a responsible member of, this community.  I believe in a few vaccines. not all.  i have a choice to put in my body.  and unfortunely they will mandate this in order to work. which honestly, thats fuked up. in my opinion.  you don't have to agree with my opinion
> 
> I dont agree with yours.  I dont care what you think.  it has zero affect on me.
> 
> ...



You posted Dear so I'm going to share my thoughts on your questions :32 (20):

"just like abortion. it's my choice if i want to keep the child or not. and i shall not be judged if i choose that i want to abort." 

Agreed abortion choice is your business only.

"do you get the flu shot every year?"

No, I have never had it.

"did you get the chickenpox vac?"

No, I have never had it and never had chickenpox.

My body. My Choice. Right?

Absolutely and only your choice.

"Will I be getting the COVID-19 Vaccination?"

I will be first in line. This is not the world or America I know and love. This has the resemblance of a communist country... I'm looking for the Berlin wall behind me now...I want my life back regardless of what it takes. Being under arrest when I have done nothing wrong is making me very resentful and restless.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> I am not salty.
> 
> I'm giving you my opinion. You are getting triggered because I have a different point of view.
> 
> ...


Ain't nobody triggered and ain't nobody being disrespectful. I will admit, though, that I find your conversational approach to be deeply annoying.

Just my opinion.


----------



## SFGiants (Apr 29, 2020)

Food for thought!

Why do so many people that get the flu vaccine every year end up with the flu?

This is why I never have gotten a flu vaccine.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 29, 2020)

CantTouchThis said:


> I think your slightly ignorant towards the whole situation. Just because the vaccine has been made, doesn't mean we should all jump at it. Even with human trials and testing we have no clue what the long term effects are of this vaccine. Its the same premise with steroids; Who knows what some of the long term effects will be for some of the things we inject into our bodys.
> 
> An example; my brother got the MMR vaccine years ago and one of the side effects it had on him (without being technical) was that it stunted his puberty and growth. It stopped his growth completely and he is stuck at 5ft7 and it was confirmed by the doctors that this was the reason his growth has stunted.
> 
> ...


This is an entirely reasonable (and civil) response.

The MMR vaccine is often scapegoated because it WAS a somewhat dangerous formulation. Even if more modern vaccines have a near-perfect safety record (which they do,) it's entirely understandable for people from the original MMR era to be suspicious.


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 29, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Again,
> 
> Why?


Freedom. That’s why. 

Because it’s not like the Government or pharmaceuticals has ever pushed lies. 

it’s not like there’s been many attempts of mass genocide or Eugenics throughout history. 

if people get sick and die because they didn’t take the vaccine, that’s on the individuals decision not to

if the vaccine ends up causing some kind of disease that slowly kills people over 10 or 20 years or used to track people and surveillance their every move; that’s on the government. 

id rather control my own fate then trust a bunch of elitists trying to control the world


----------



## Joliver (Apr 29, 2020)

mugzy said:


> You posted Dear so I'm going to share my thoughts on your questions :32 (20):
> 
> "just like abortion. it's my choice if i want to keep the child or not. and i shall not be judged if i choose that i want to abort."
> 
> ...



Communism always wins. Everywhere it's taken root it's been successful....then it ruins everything. 

Also...I'm astonished that you've managed life without the chicken pox. Amazing.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Communism always wins. Everywhere it's taken root it's been successful....then it ruins everything.
> 
> Also...I'm astonished that you've managed life without the chicken pox. Amazing.


I also have never been vaccinated or had the chickenpox. Some people are more susceptible to illness I suppose.

Agree on Communism as well. It sounds great until you live it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 29, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Again,
> 
> Why?



I do not trust them especially in this situation. 

This whole corona virus is sketchy as shit. There is some hidden agenda behind all of this either from the Chinese government or somewhere just have a bad feeling about all of this.  

I do not get flu shots either and me and my wife argue about my son getting them but at the same time I do believe in other vaccines that children should get.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 29, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Communism always wins. Everywhere it's taken root it's been successful....then it ruins everything.
> 
> Also...I'm astonished that you've managed life without the chicken pox. Amazing.



Just look at vietnam....


----------



## Seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

Not posting in here to tell people what they should or should not do, but to add some important information to be considered.

There is no doubt vaccinations have allowed us to control diseases that once threatened millions of lives, just look at history... 
Measles, polio, tetanus, whooping cough, and others. Vaccinations don't just protect individuals, they protect society.
this occurs thru herd immunity. Widespread vaccinations make it less likely that a susceptible person will come into contact with someone who has a particular disease. Just compare the U.S. to other poorer world countries in terms of disease ? I also, have never had the flu shot, but I have had the tetanus shot and other vaccinations. If you grew up and went to School here in the U.S? You had vaccinations as a child.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 29, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Food for thought!
> 
> Why do so many people that get the flu vaccine every year end up with the flu?
> 
> This is why I never have gotten a flu vaccine.



Exactly makes no sense they give you the flu to not get the flu but you get the flu after the vaccine and then get it again later smh....

My wife got the vaccine felt like shit after and then got laid out for like 5 days during flu season.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Not posting in here to tell people what they should or should not do, but to add some important information to be considered.
> 
> There is no doubt vaccinations have allowed us to control diseases that once threatened millions of lives, just look at history...
> Measles, polio, tetanus, whooping cough, and others. Vaccinations don't just protect individuals, they protect society.
> this occurs thru herd immunity. Widespread vaccinations make it less likely that a susceptible person will come into contact with someone who has a particular disease. Just compare the U.S. to other poorer world countries in terms of disease ? I also, have never had the flu shot, but I have had the tetanus shot and other vaccinations. If you grew up and went to School here in the U.S? You had vaccinations as a child.



Appearently now people claim religious freedom and dont get their children vaccinated...i have some in laws with unvaccinated children cuz some shit they heard on a greatful dead record or something and guess what...all their kids are constantly sick....but im also torn here too...it should be your choice but i also understand the survival of the human race may depend on a vaccine one day...anyway whatever decision people make i hope its the right one for you..i will not be partaking in any corona vaccines either.


----------



## Jin (Apr 29, 2020)

SFGiants said:


> Food for thought!
> 
> Why do so many people that get the flu vaccine every year end up with the flu?
> 
> This is why I never have gotten a flu vaccine.



Influenza vaccine is one of the least effective humanity has ever made. It changes yearly and on the best year it has about a 60% effectiveness and in its worst year: 0% effectiveness. It’s literally a best guess formula every year. 

There are many safe and effective vaccines. People are stating they haven’t been vaccinated for this and that, but as children they’ve all been vaccinated against a slew of previously deadly diseases. 

Besides antibiotics, vaccines are maybe the most life saving medical discoveries in history. 

Fun fact: milkmaids in the UK in the 1800’s were seemingly immune to smallpox. One smart guy theorized exposure to some disease in the cows was making them immune. Pus from cowpox (a far less virulent disease, but similar in structure) was spread into a little cut on healthy patients.  And boom, that was the first vaccination. Against smallpox. 100x the monster that Covid is.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Not posting in here to tell people what they should or should not do, but to add some important information to be considered.
> 
> There is no doubt vaccinations have allowed us to control diseases that once threatened millions of lives, just look at history...
> Measles, polio, tetanus, whooping cough, and others. Vaccinations don't just protect individuals, they protect society.
> this occurs thru herd immunity. Widespread vaccinations make it less likely that a susceptible person will come into contact with someone who has a particular disease. Just compare the U.S. to other poorer world countries in terms of disease ? I also, have never had the flu shot, but I have had the tetanus shot and other vaccinations. If you grew up and went to School here in the U.S? You had vaccinations as a child.



IMO we are looking at different things here your talking about vaccines that have been out for years that have been proven to work with very high success rates for diseases that kill or really **** a person up I would be a dummy not to give my son those vaccines. 

We are talking about flu vaccines and corona virus vaccines why the **** would you take a shot of a flu to fight the flu? Just get it and get over it and many years I do not even get the shit.

Corona virus vaccine its going to be brand new all these conspiracies behind it I do not wish to be test dummy for something that in my eyes is not life or death if it was out for a while and it was proven maybe but if you think I will let myself or my son be a test dummy for this shit you lost your mind I do not trust any of this.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Influenza vaccine is one of the least effective humanity has ever made. It changes yearly and on the best year it has about a 60% effectiveness and in its worst year: 0% effectiveness. It’s literally a best guess formula every year.
> 
> There are many safe and effective vaccines. People are stating they haven’t been vaccinated for this and that, but as children they’ve all been vaccinated against a slew of previously deadly diseases.
> 
> ...



Speaking of smallpox any of you who served a tour in iraq or Afghanistan recived the vaccination. I got mine in 04 before i went for my first tour


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Not posting in here to tell people what they should or should not do, but to add some important information to be considered.
> 
> There is no doubt vaccinations have allowed us to control diseases that once threatened millions of lives, just look at history...
> Measles, polio, tetanus, whooping cough, and others. Vaccinations don't just protect individuals, they protect society.
> this occurs thru herd immunity. Widespread vaccinations make it less likely that a susceptible person will come into contact with someone who has a particular disease. Just compare the U.S. to other poorer world countries in terms of disease ? I also, have never had the flu shot, but I have had the tetanus shot and other vaccinations. If you grew up and went to School here in the U.S? You had vaccinations as a child.



For me, I don't have an issue with some vaccinations but as science and history has confirmed, viruses cannot be vaccinated out of existence.

Sure polio, measles, chickenpox, tetanus are all successful vaccines but they didn't mutate either. Corona-viruses like the flu, mutate and vaccines are temporary controls at best for them. Covid-19 is an example of a mutated corona virus.

The best course of action to prevent or reduce symptoms of a corona virus is by taking care of your immune system with proper nutrition and supplementation along with proper hygiene. Of course that isn't profitable so we don't here much about that.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 29, 2020)

Viruses mutate at a faster rate than anything... it's exponential.  The flu vaccine isn't designed to keep anyone from getting the flu.  It's purpose is when you get the flu, you're body won't be as ravaged from it.  Now, it does have a shit efficacy rate but that's b/c of the high mutation rate.  The flu shot will have 4 different strains of the attenuated virus but it doesn't matter b/c the flu will mutate more than once during a season.  

For those who don't know, Corona virus is here to stay.  We will have a corona season that will coincide with the flu season.

You want to talk about vaccinations you should discuss the MMR vaccine which was changed and why it's been less effective.  Have you seen the recent increase in cases?


----------



## Uncle manny (Apr 29, 2020)

Not partial on vaccinations myself. If it was an option I would not get the corona vaccine.(What about the other corona strains anyways?) There’s talk of this vaccine being mandatory and you’ll need it to travel or just be in public. How is the guy pushing for vaccines some one who doesn’t vaccinate his kids? I wonder if gates and his family will get it....


----------



## Seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

My opinion is that if a vaccine comes out the vulnerable should seriously consider taking it.  I know the flu still kills thousands of people every year but it also saves more. And yes, its my understanding if you get the flu shot and still get the flu it will be a much milder case. Corona, isn't  influenza. It's a respiratory disease, that if you are vulnerable it will fuk you up and kill you. Thats why it's my opinion that if someone has respiratory problems such as asthma, obesity, emphysema and other vulnerabilities they should get the vaccine.  I'm not a supporter of the way things were shut down. We can still open society and protect the weak. Lol that's another conversation.  One of my brothers is a high risk due to his extreme smoking. I will knock his out and vaccine him myself if he doesn't agree.


----------



## Deadhead (Apr 29, 2020)

German89 said:


> I refuse to get a vaccine.



Me as well


----------



## Bobbyloads (Apr 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> My opinion is that if a vaccine comes out the vulnerable should seriously consider taking it.  I know the flu still kills thousands of people every year but it also saves more. And yes, its my understanding if you get the flu shot and still get the flu it will be a much milder case. Corona, isn't  influenza. It's a respiratory disease, that if you are vulnerable it will fuk you up and kill you. Thats why it's my opinion that if someone has respiratory problems such as asthma, obesity, emphysema and other vulnerabilities they should get the vaccine.  I'm not a supporter of the way things were shut down. We can still open society and protect the weak. Lol that's another conversation.  One of my brothers is a high risk due to his extreme smoking. I will knock his out and vaccine him myself if he doesn't agree.



I smoke about  2 packs a day almost and I would not get this vaccine say you make your brother take the shit and it has harsh side affects or bad reaction or ****s up some other shit. There is no way a proper working vaccine can be developed tested retested and all the kinks ironed out any time soon. Look at all the side effects the other vaccines had before they were good to go. 

[h=4]Mild to Moderate Problems[/h]

Mild rash, lasting 2-4 days.
Swelling and tenderness of lymph nodes, lasting 2-4 weeks after the blister has healed.
Fever of over 100°F (about 70% of children, 17% of adults) or over 102°F (about 15%-20% of children, under 2% of adults).
Secondary blister elsewhere on the body (about 1 per 1,900).
[h=4]Moderate to Severe Problems[/h]

Serious eye infection, or loss of vision, due to spread of vaccine virus to the eye.
Rash on entire body (as many as 1 per 4,000).
Severe rash on people with eczema (as many as 1 per 26,000).
Encephalitis (severe brain reaction), which can lead to permanent brain damage (as many as 1 per 83,000).
Severe infection beginning at the vaccination site (as many as 1 per 667,000, mostly in people with weakened immune systems).
Death (1-2 per million, mostly in people with weakened immune systems).
[FONT=&quot]For every million people vaccinated for smallpox, between 14 and 52 could have a life-threatening reaction to smallpox vaccine.

Copied and pasted that for some reactions to vaccines not to mention what other diseases other caused in the long term. [/FONT]


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 29, 2020)

The record for creating a vaccine is 4 years.  Vaccines are not easy or cheap to create.  Fear causes errors and mistakes in and out of the lab setting.  You cant rush a vaccine, not how science works.  Is is possible the smart people at Oxford stumbled upon something, time will tell.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

.





Seeker said:


> My opinion is that if a vaccine comes out the vulnerable should seriously consider taking it.  I know the flu still kills thousands of people every year but it also saves more. And yes, its my understanding if you get the flu shot and still get the flu it will be a much milder case. Corona, isn't  influenza. It's a respiratory disease, that if you are vulnerable it will fuk you up and kill you. Thats why it's my opinion that if someone has respiratory problems such as asthma, obesity, emphysema and other vulnerabilities they should get the vaccine.  I'm not a supporter of the way things were shut down. We can still open society and protect the weak. Lol that's another conversation.  One of my brothers is a high risk due to his extreme smoking. I will knock his out and vaccine him myself if he doesn't agree.



Covid and influenza are both mutated corona viruses.

I hope that if a vaccine is indeed made, that elderly and those with low immune systems do consider it. Everyone should consider it. Then after researching, decide what is best for them.

As far as to everyone else, the risks out weight the benefits IMO. A vaccine in its beginning stages is unproven and I will sit back and watch the lab rat sheep take it first. I am not injecting Covid in my body on purpose in hopes that is lowers my chances. I didn't get Covid or at least any symptoms when we were all going to die and I don't see myself getting it now.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 29, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> The record for creating a vaccine is 4 years.  Vaccines are not easy or cheap to create.  Fear causes errors and mistakes in and out of the lab setting.  You cant rush a vaccine, not how science works.  Is is possible the smart people at Oxford stumbled upon something, time will tell.




And this is why I won't be considering a vaccine for a 6 month old virus any time soon.


----------



## BrotherIron (Apr 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> My opinion is that if a vaccine comes out the vulnerable should seriously consider taking it.  I know the flu still kills thousands of people every year but it also saves more. And yes, its my understanding if you get the flu shot and still get the flu it will be a much milder case. Corona, isn't  influenza. It's a respiratory disease, that if you are vulnerable it will fuk you up and kill you. Thats why it's my opinion that if someone has respiratory problems such as asthma, obesity, emphysema and other vulnerabilities they should get the vaccine.  I'm not a supporter of the way things were shut down. We can still open society and protect the weak. Lol that's another conversation.  One of my brothers is a high risk due to his extreme smoking. I will knock his out and vaccine him myself if he doesn't agree.



The flu kills 500K around the world EVERY year.  It kills over 20K here in the US alone... and that's every year. In 2017, when the flu was bad it killed 60K in the US alone.

Influenza is a respiratory virus which also attacks the lungs too.  Just in a different manner.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 29, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> The flu kills 500K around the world EVERY year.  It kills over 20K here in the US alone... and that's every year. In 2017, when the flu was bad it killed 60K in the US alone.
> 
> Influenza is a respiratory virus which also attacks the lungs too.  Just in a different manner.



Yes I meant to say flu.  Sorry for my mistake. I've never taken a flu shot. I consider myself pretty healthy but as I get older I'll have to consider it more seriously


----------



## Yaya (Apr 29, 2020)

Will unclez have the vaccine available on his list in sept?


----------



## Joliver (Apr 29, 2020)

I wish we could at least pretend people that are cynical and suspicious of UNLIMITED government power (like the US gov...for example) are respected for their critical eye as opposed to being labeled conspiracy theorists and nutcases. 

A government caused all of this. Some asshole got this corona virus in Saudi Arabia. The Canadian NHS wanted to study it. The Chinese government stole it. Now we have to surrender things for it. 

Government made the problem...and all the sudden, I'm the jackass for not accepting their convenient record breaking solution? Lol 

Maybe the vaccine is safe. Maybe it isn't. The government isn't safe for sure. Search "operation Northwoods."


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Not posting in here to tell people what they should or should not do, but to add some important information to be considered.
> 
> There is no doubt vaccinations have allowed us to control diseases that once threatened millions of lives, just look at history...
> Measles, polio, tetanus, whooping cough, and others. Vaccinations don't just protect individuals, they protect society.
> this occurs thru herd immunity. Widespread vaccinations make it less likely that a susceptible person will come into contact with someone who has a particular disease. Just compare the U.S. to other poorer world countries in terms of disease ? I also, have never had the flu shot, but I have had the tetanus shot and other vaccinations. If you grew up and went to School here in the U.S? You had vaccinations as a child.



My sentiments exactly. 

Certain things are individual choice - having an abortion doesn't tangentially effect a host of others.

Certain things have repercussions beyond the end of yer nose - not being vaccinated, refusing to vaccinate yer kids can both expose them and in turn they can expose others.

Not following basic protocols to minimize the likelihood of catching and spreading a disease because "Muh' Freedom" is both selfish and reckless.

I'm hopeful but not optimistic that this pandemic will help some to think beyond their front door.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 29, 2020)

Joliver said:


> I wish we could at least pretend people that are cynical and suspicious of UNLIMITED government power (like the US gov...for example) are respected for their critical eye as opposed to being labeled conspiracy theorists and nutcases.
> 
> A government caused all of this. Some asshole got this corona virus in Saudi Arabia. The Canadian NHS wanted to study it. The Chinese government stole it. Now we have to surrender things for it.
> 
> ...



No doubt there have been covert ops and shady dealings by the government - these are facts. Northwoods, Tuskegee, Mockingbird, MK-Ultra, all facts.

The problem is in the "Cry Wolf" behavior that some have, that any initiative taken by the government now surely must be a conspiracy. I give you "Gay Frogs" as Exhibit A.

Bill Gates is one of the greatest philanthropists of our time and his legacy is being soiled by people who would suggest he's a part of some unsubstantiated, unproven conspiracy theory. 

Bring facts - or at least bring some semblance of evidence beyond conjecture and circumstantial. Adopting a standard before framing anything & everything as "conspiracy" would give more credibility to those who can legitimately think critically and pose legitimate questions to their government.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 30, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> Certain things are individual choice - having an abortion doesn't tangentially effect a host of others.
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone is talking about vaccines in general. We're talking about this particular vaccine. 

And yes, we are talking about freedom as well. Because in the blink of an eye you can surrender something you can't get back. The government operates on precedent in that regard. 9 bullies get to inject the 10th because of fear....not exactly a western European value. Definitely not an American value.

And if you want to rely on the "medical scientists" that have your best interest in mind, I'd gladly ask if we're talking about the same doctors that launched the opioid epidemic that kills 80k people a year, or maybe the one that allows children to take amphetamine salts in the USA because they won't pay attention? That last one was a bridge too far for even Canadians who pulled Adderall after heart issues and dependency were "discovered." If you've ever seen pediatric withdrawal, thank the FDA. A million examples that you've been trained to believe are isolated events are evidence that the machine doesn't give a damn about you. They'll give you syphilis to watch it's fiendish progression.  Only you have your best interest at heart. You've been programmed to make fun of the dissenters and the cynics...when you said "muh freedom"... that's excellent example of this. It ties being an imbecile to being wary of something that everyone should be suspicious of. You believe making a quick decision in this convoluted pack of misinformation makes you the intellectual superior. I'm thunderstruck by this. 

You give the system too much credit while discrediting the individual who only wants the best for themselves. Systems can have many motives, but the overwhelming motive for the individual is usually in their own best interest. Perhaps blame the liar for being untrustworthy, but not the individual who only wants to defend those god given rights that seem to be first on the chopping block. 

This is the sadness of it all: that men have been trained to think of the government that GOVERNS over them as good...and individuals as bad just because the box in the corner says so. Individuals are only as good as the information presented. And I'd say in this situation, too little information has been disseminated but the fear is widespread. A decision in haste is rarely fully thought out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2020)

Joliver said:


> I don't think anyone is talking about vaccines in general. We're talking about this particular vaccine.
> 
> And yes, we are talking about freedom as well. Because in the blink of an eye you can surrender something you can't get back. The government operates on precedent in that regard. 9 bullies get to inject the 10th because of fear....not exactly a western European value. Definitely not an American value.
> 
> ...



Joli, ye made my point entirely: "_the overwhelming motive for the individual is usually in their own best interest_".

Aye, there's the rub.

If we only act in our own self-interest, we get toilet paper hoarding. We get anti-vaxxers. Climate change deniers. If we refuse to consider the collective, we are a nation divided. Crises are wonderful at revealing character.

If yer point is "I can only trust myself" then I get ye to some extent. And I'll agree that any individual is only as correct as the quality of the information presented, point taken. And fwiw, I'm no more trusting of "the system" then you - I just choose to give a positive bias until I'm confronted with evidence to the contrary. Pollyanna? Maybe, but its a better place to be than shooting at cell tower workers.

My question in response to you is this then: how do you function in a society in which everyone is untrustworthy in yer estimation? Cabin in the woods? 

My point: you have never actually had complete and total freedom. You traded that fer a standard of living that allows ye to live largely free from tyranny, to purchase food at a grocery instead of hunting and killing what ye eat, to drive on paved highways instead of dirt roads, to espouse conspiracy theories without being "disappeared" - try having this conversation in North Korea. And no, I'm not the person to wrap themselves up in the flag - only to point out that this idea of "muh' freedom" has simply never existed in the way many seem to idealize it. It's become synonymous with entitlement. Try not paying yer taxes fer a year and see how much "freedom" ye have.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

Joliver said:


> A government caused all of this. Some asshole got this corona virus in Saudi Arabia. The Canadian NHS wanted to study it. The Chinese government stole it. Now we have to surrender things for it.
> 
> Government made the problem...and all the sudden, I'm the jackass for not accepting their convenient record breaking solution? Lol
> 
> "



Is this what happened?

Nobody is going to have to make a hasty decision about getting vaccinated. This is probably years away. Even if they get something out in September it will be for the most vulnerable first.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Influenza vaccine is one of the least effective humanity has ever made. It changes yearly and on the best year it has about a 60% effectiveness and in its worst year: 0% effectiveness. It’s literally a best guess formula every year.
> 
> There are many safe and effective vaccines. People are stating they haven’t been vaccinated for this and that, but as children they’ve all been vaccinated against a slew of previously deadly diseases.
> 
> ...



Hello everyone, been a while. 

I will chime in here. Just like the flu virus (or to speak accurately, the many many strains of flu, corona viruses, and other flu-like viruses that cause “the flu” each season) is like Jin said, the reason the flu vaccine doesn’t seem to work very well (mind you it is still pushed HARD by the powers at be despite its ineffectiveness.... Gee, wonder why they would do that?). But for this same exact reason, the alleged COVID19 vaccine will not work either. In patients who have already contracted COVID19, they have found over 30 mutations in the virus. So over 30 slightly different “COVID19” makeups, not just one set of DNA sequencing to deal with... 

No doubt there will be a COVID19 vaccine created. Probably more than one. And no doubt they will push it through the legal red tape because people are begging for their “freedom” and “health” to return. No doubt they will try (and perhaps succeed) at making it mandatory. But I assure you, it won’t work. And I assure you it is not in our best interest to surrender our civil liberties to a group of people that have NEVER had our best interest as their own. I will take my chances. 

btw, my kids have not been vaccinated and they are extremely healthy. You can call me an idiot or an ignorant fool, but I bet you all believe I did my homework extensively before we made our decision.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

Welcome back Dan. 

Whats the reason that the powers that be push for flu vaccines each year?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Welcome back Dan.
> 
> Whats the reason that the powers that be push for flu vaccines each year?



The kickbacks given to politicians from big pharma. Even Dems know this.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 30, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Joli, ye made my point entirely: "_the overwhelming motive for the individual is usually in their own best interest_".
> 
> Aye, there's the rub.
> 
> ...



I know I don't have it. But damned if I'm going to allow them to go from taxing me...which is constitutional, to deciding I'm going to inject some hasty solution to a problem they created. The burden of action isn't on the individual. That's where you believe it lies. No one individual unleashed this virus. The FBI knew Chinese scientists were shuttling diseases back and forth in the United States. I posted the AP article a few weeks ago. They didn't want to protect me in 2017...but now all the sudden a mandatory vaccination seems to be the stopgap in their malfeasance. Again...they **** up...and I pay. 

People are sheep. That's why you get herd hoarding. Panic and nothing more. Media induced panic.

I've never given up my "rugged individualism." I live on a bit of land. Solar panels. Electric car. Well for water. Have a garden. I've killed 2 turkeys in two weeks, if you seen me in the chat yacking about it. I do those things not because I have to, I'm actually a professional in real life. I do them because when it comes right down to it, I'm responsible for me. People forgot that and traded life skills for malls and now they need a government to protect them. Look what that earned them. 

Speaking of climate. Overpopulation is the leading contributor to this. So with that in mind, would bill gates, who has damn near doubled the population of the most polluting countries on Earth still be considered a good guy? Make a choice. Too many people or the earth? They are mutually exclusive. The only defense you have against me here is calling me a bigot for the undertones of my suggestion. 

How to live in society with everyone being untrustworthy? an individual posseses all the power of the individual. A government wields the power of the misinformed collective. Only one is an existential threat. If you've ever owned a business, you know a bad customer can't sink you. The government can end your dream with a letter from an above the national average in pay, know nothing, bureaucrat.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Is this what happened?
> 
> Nobody is going to have to make a hasty decision about getting vaccinated. This is probably years away. Even if they get something out in September it will be for the most vulnerable first.



This is what happened. I posted the article a few weeks ago in the china thread. It's main stream media verifiable that Chinese foreign national virologists were deported from Canada a year ago in March for sending coronavirus to Wuhan. The Canadian response to loss of the virus was limp-dicked at best. They strong arm people...but not other wealthy government's. Lol


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> The kickbacks given to politicians from big pharma. Even Dems know this.



Oh, sorry. 

I’m unaware of which way I should
be leaning politically, therefore I’m also unsure of what I should know for certain and what I’m still allowed to be unsure of. 

I’d like to have the certainty that people with stronger polical opinions have. Just not sure I’m ready to commit to any sort of ideology. 

I’m open to the idea you prospose. I’m also open to the theory that flu vaccines are extremely cheap and “an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure”.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Welcome back Dan.
> 
> Whats the reason that the powers that be push for flu vaccines each year?



Money. 

10char


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

Joliver said:


> This is what happened. I posted the article a few weeks ago in the china thread. It's main stream media verifiable that Chinese foreign national virologists were deported from Canada a year ago in March for sending coronavirus to Wuhan. The Canadian response to loss of the virus was limp-dicked at best. They strong arm people...but not other wealthy government's. Lol



I’m open to the possibility of government incompetence or even malice, coverups etc. 

There are thousands of Coronaviruses in the animal kingdom and many are studied daily. 

So, maybe. Maybe not. IMO.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

automatondan said:


> Money.
> 
> 10char



How do you account for vaccinations in the 3rd world which yield zero profit to anyone but have been credited for saving 100’s of thousands of lives? Specifically Africa. 

Do you understand just how unprofitable The vaccine market is for drug manufacturers?

they are focused on drugs you need daily. Not yearly or once. 

The top 5 vaccine manufactures worldwide had combined sales of $23.4B. This is 2-3% of the trillion dollar drug market. 

Lipitor, Metformin, Prozac, Viagra. These are the money makers. Not vaccines.


----------



## Joliver (Apr 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> I’m open to the possibility of government incompetence or even malice, coverups etc.
> 
> There are thousands of Coronaviruses in the animal kingdom and many are studied daily.
> 
> So, maybe. Maybe not. IMO.



It was CovSARS2. This is another reason why the system can be so abusive. "Well, NHS ****ed up and let foreign Nationals export an particularly virulent strand of coronavirus be exported to the Chinese." And then there's the "hey the US government funded the Wuhan 'research' to the tune of over $3 million a year." NOBODY WILL EVER BE PUNISHED FOR TENS OF THOUSANDS OF DEATHS....because government. Had an individual done this, he'd have his neck stretched. 

We are all programmed to accept that "government is not perfect" but has damn near unlimited power to destroy. We'd never afford an individual this sort of leeway. 

We killed 1 out of ever 40 Iraqis over the last few decades and turned that hell hole into a shit pile and just said "oops." Same with Syria. 

But magically more trust is bestowed...if not trust, the benefit of the doubt, for sure.


----------



## Robdjents (Apr 30, 2020)

Joliver said:


> I know I don't have it. But damned if I'm going to allow them to go from taxing me...which is theft...



See, Jol gets it...lol


----------



## Joliver (Apr 30, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> See, Jol gets it...lol



Wanted to say it....but thought...it's a bit on the...uh...nose.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 30, 2020)

I think the bat lady released it so she could “discover” it in a cave and become famous among nerds and psychopaths.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Oh, sorry.
> 
> I’m unaware of which way I should
> be leaning politically, therefore I’m also unsure of what I should know for certain and what I’m still allowed to be unsure of.
> ...



The flu vaccine has a 40% -60% success rate on its best years. This can be found online in hundreds of medical journals. There is also evidence to support a wide variety of side effects associated with it which can typically be found in the same journals. Personally, a 50% shot of not getting the flu is not high enough odds for me to inject a virus into my body on purpose whether its live or not...

Everything that has to do with medicine in the United States is political. Anyone who thinks otherwise is either blind or doesn't pay attention to their surroundings. I could throw out AIDS and cancer cures or the lack thereof and the amount of expensive treatment options available instead as examples but that may be too political for this discussion.

Some people follow the herd and others think outside of the box and dare to do their own research outside of media. You seem to be one who does research so I am confused why my response seemed like an opinion.

I am not a victim. I never have been. The media does not scare me. I don't write conspiracy theories and tell people to hide from something they can only speculate about. If I die tomorrow, I die a man with free will unpersuaded by the masses.

My point is simply that the government is involved in anything that makes money. Politicians are corrupt on every side. Pharmaceutical is a big business and the top cucks of these organizations are feeding our politicians under the table and is pretty well known or so I thought. It is better known and more popularly called "Lobbying". Maybe being out of the states and in a less political environment has made you forget?

 I refuse to bow down. If that makes me lean to a political side in your opinion, well you have your opinion as I have mine.

Respect


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> The flu vaccine has a 40% -60% success rate on its best years. This can be found online in hundreds of medical journals. There is also evidence to support a wide variety of side effects associated with it which can typically be found in the same journals. Personally, a 50% shot of not getting the flu is not high enough odds for me to inject a virus into my body on purpose whether its live or not...
> 
> Everything that has to do with medicine in the United States is political. Anyone who thinks otherwise is either blind or doesn't pay attention to their surroundings. I could throw out AIDS and cancer cures or the lack thereof and the amount of expensive treatment options available instead as examples but that may be too political for this discussion.
> 
> ...



The respect is mutual man. I’m more of an agnostic than a believer when it comes to what is really going on. 

Undecided and open to all reasonable opinions. 

For instance, I agree equally with Jol and Savage. Honestly it’s hard to say whose view point may be the “correct” or accurate one. 

I just lack the certainty that you have. I know politics (and business for that matter) are corrupt. Exactly how and to what extent, I’m unsure. 


I am mostly pleased that we, as a community, are able to have these types of conversations in a mature and thoughtful manner.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 30, 2020)

Vaccination is for old fuks so they dont die, I will pass as well. Though I have been a fast believer of the flu vaccine im gonna give this a hard pass unless mandated by my employer...


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 30, 2020)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Any micro-chip theory conspiracy weirdos who think a micro-chip in a vaccine is going to make you anymore "trackable" then you already are is deluded. You're every move can be tracked right now by nefarious people or gov't if they want too. Nobody on this board lives off the grid



the people that worry about tracking device's are usually in my experience not worth tracking at all, chump change, waste of a microchip.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 30, 2020)

Would be nice to shrink the government back to constitutional size. Can't get rid of it all together.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 30, 2020)

Yep no to the vaccine for me either, if enough sheep get one, ill be g2g...

Flue vaccine?? How is it a vaccine when it makes u sick, yes u build antibodies, but who's to say some here havent already had this crap and now have the antibodies

I mean this flu "vaccine" simply gives u the flu so u can build antibodies.... This covid was created in a lab, and let loose....

If it weren't so, china would not have put that escape clause in the deal they signed with trump... Of course there is gonna be a pandemic, the chinese didnt want to sign that chit... 

So a no for me... Havent been vaccinated since my uncle sam told me to be...


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 30, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> The flu vaccine has a 40% -60% success rate on its best years. This can be found online in hundreds of medical journals. There is also evidence to support a wide variety of side effects associated with it which can typically be found in the same journals. Personally, a 50% shot of not getting the flu is not high enough odds for me to inject a virus into my body on purpose whether its live or not...
> 
> Everything that has to do with medicine in the United States is political. Anyone who thinks otherwise is either blind or doesn't pay attention to their surroundings. I could throw out AIDS and cancer cures or the lack thereof and the amount of expensive treatment options available instead as examples but that may be too political for this discussion.
> 
> ...



Nothing in here I would disagree with. My objection to some of the comments in this thread have more to do with a mindset of refusing to act in a responsible way in this situation by equating social distancing and quarantining with "bowing down", suggesting there is something noble in skirting the recommendations made by folks who have far more medical knowledge than you or I which, in doing so, could put others at risk. 

I 100% agree with doing yer own research and drawing yer own conclusions. I've just not yet seen anything convincing to suggest that the current pandemic is anything other than a virus, the spread of which can be slowed by following these suggested protocols. I don't see this as an attempt to curtail my freedoms, just a rational response to a global crises .

I see some parallels in how folks perceive the pandemic guidelines to those who supported the Homeland Security Act after 9/11. Many did and still do see 9/11 as an orchestrated event designed in part to heighten domestic surveillance and to create a fear-based environment against the backdrop of terrorism in which the government could offer 'security' in exchange for less personal privacy, more personal restrictions. One could propose that in each case an ambiguous, amorphous 'enemy' was created which the government could use to align the masses to their will. In reality, ye have a better chance of being attacked by an animal than ye do of being killed by a terrorist, but we're not seeing protests to repeal the HSA.

Point as well that lobbyists also manipulate regular blokes, not just politicians.

I'm all for independent thinking, I'm just not of the mindset that all opinions are created equally and I'm wary of decision making based on emotion & not facts. If I want to put another 30lbs on me deadlift, I'll ask Brother Iron to check my form. If I'm feeling sick, I go to a doctor. I'd not ask me doctor to help my sumo, and I'd not ask BI to diagnose me crotch rash. 

This IMO is one of those situations. I'll place more credence on the opinions of medical professionals than that of lay people with respect to how to manage virus contagion. Thats not blind trust or blind patriotism, its just recognition that even by doing me own research (which I do) I can't expect to be on-par with a bloke who has studied and practiced medicine for decades. I worry about the anti-intellectualism movement thats been growing the past few years. Science deniers, politicians spouting medical advice. People who think their Google search or Facebook group is superior to a formal academic training and years of hands-on experience. There's a great book called "The Madness of Crowds" from 1841 that speaks to this, the notion that an individual opinion can be reinforced through tribalism to the point that one begins to regard their opinion as a fact - even when science and legitimate experts in the field disagree.

Good to question authority and do yer own thinking, for certain. Good also though to seek wise counsel in areas where ye may not be expert.

Stay safe, BSP. Respect.


----------



## Jin (Apr 30, 2020)

^^^if I could express myself as well as savage, this is what I’d write. 100% in agreement. Excellent post.


----------



## bigdog (Apr 30, 2020)

totally agree! Well put savage!


----------



## El Gringo (Apr 30, 2020)

NbleSavage said:


> Nothing in here I would disagree with. My objection to some of the comments in this thread have more to do with a mindset of refusing to act in a responsible way in this situation by equating social distancing and quarantining with "bowing down", suggesting there is something noble in skirting the recommendations made by folks who have far more medical knowledge than you or I which, in doing so, could put others at risk.
> 
> I 100% agree with doing yer own research and drawing yer own conclusions. I've just not yet seen anything convincing to suggest that the current pandemic is anything other than a virus, the spread of which can be slowed by following these suggested protocols. I don't see this as an attempt to curtail my freedoms, just a rational response to a global crises .
> 
> ...


The thing with experts is that there are thousands of them with hundreds of different opinions. You can find so called experts with totally opposite opinions. The media and politicians choose which ones to promote. Often they choose the experts which most closely align with their agenda.

experts and scientists will also tell you God doesn’t exist because science says so. 

for that reason I say **** the experts and look at the big picture.


----------



## automatondan (May 4, 2020)

Thought about posting a new thread for this video, but the video speaks to a lot of thing things we discussed in this thread...

These two men/doctors are taking a purely statistical look at the data and then extrapolating what we can know for sure (based on the data) and then also what we know for certain about microbiology and pathology and immune systems to bring into question whether or not we are doing the right thing by sheltering in place. It’s a long video, but well worth the watch. 
[video]https://banned.video/watch?id=5ea4994ea881fd00808e95ad[/video]


----------



## German89 (May 4, 2020)

automatondan said:


> Thought about posting a new thread for this video, but the video speaks to a lot of thing things we discussed in this thread...
> 
> These two men/doctors are taking a purely statistical look at the data and then extrapolating what we can know for sure (based on the data) and then also what we know for certain about microbiology and pathology and immune systems to bring into question whether or not we are doing the right thing by sheltering in place. It’s a long video, but well worth the watch.
> [video]https://banned.video/watch?id=5ea4994ea881fd00808e95ad[/video]




Does it make you wonder why YOUTUBE banned/censored this video?


----------



## automatondan (May 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Does it make you wonder why YOUTUBE banned/censored this video?



Not really, it’s par for the course. Most every social media platform is highly censored and politically/agenda biased.

Did you watch the video?


----------



## German89 (May 4, 2020)

automatondan said:


> Not really, it’s par for the course. Most every social media platform is highly censored and politically/agenda biased.
> 
> Did you watch the video?



Yeah i had watched clips here and there since it got banned off youtube.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (May 4, 2020)

German89 said:


> Does it make you wonder why YOUTUBE banned/censored this video?


Probably because it was spreading false information about a factual topic, which would have the potential to influence people to do really stupid shit


----------



## testnoob (May 4, 2020)

Well they say Americans are willing to trade away some of their freedom for the illusion of safety. I guess this is true


----------



## German89 (May 4, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Probably because it was spreading false information about a factual topic, which would have the potential to influence people to do really stupid shit



Like buy all the TP and sanitize like crazy?


----------



## automatondan (May 4, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Probably because it was spreading false information about a factual topic, which would have the potential to influence people to do really stupid shit



What kind of false information are you claiming they are saying?


----------



## German89 (May 4, 2020)

automatondan said:


> What kind of false information are you claiming they are saying?



By youtube guidelines


----------



## Jin (May 4, 2020)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Probably because it was spreading false information about a factual topic, which would have the potential to influence people to do really stupid shit



exactly. Some of the poorest science and false deductions/faulty logic I’ve seen come out of this mess.  

Not to mention there are Zero approved serological tests and they are wildly inaccurate.


----------



## Flyingdragon (May 5, 2020)

Crazy people get their health facts or news from Youtube, I only use Youtube for cat videos and Yanni videos


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 6, 2020)

Flyingdragon said:


> Crazy people get their health facts or news from Youtube, I only use Youtube for cat videos and Yanni videos



FINALLY! another Yanni fan


----------



## German89 (May 11, 2020)

whos from Illinois?

I can't remember if it was in this thread someone was going off about the state, or another?


----------



## Robdjents (May 11, 2020)

German89 said:


> whos from Illinois?
> 
> I can't remember if it was in this thread someone was going off about the state, or another?



I live in Missouri...right next to that communist shitstorm of a state..


----------



## German89 (May 11, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> I live in Missouri...right next to that communist shitstorm of a state..



I think it was bobbyloads.  I am not too sure.

[video]https://banned.video/watch?id=5eb72727244ac5001d1eaab4[/video]


----------



## German89 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## German89 (Jun 12, 2020)

https://patents.google.com/patent/US9884895B2/en

If anyone is I interested in reading


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 14, 2020)

The only vaccine I'm goin to take is...
More Tren!!!!!!


----------

